# Eugene area - Thursday, July 21: Aufderheide + Oakridge to Cottage Grove 120 miler



## Albee (Mar 12, 2007)

Heads-up for a [email protected] ride: Take the 4:40 am LTD up to McKenzie Bridge, and ride the Aufderheide 65 miles into Oakridge. Re-fuel, maybe take a swim, then climb over the back side to Brice Creek and Cottage Grove, then take the LTD back to Eugene. 7,000+ feet of climbing, and sweet, sweet descents! Moderate, non-competitive pace

If interested.....be at the bus stop ready to go at 4:40!


----------

